
What is the better way to start my career: Uber or Zenefits? (2014) - yuhong
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-better-way-to-start-my-career-Uber-or-Zenefits?share=1
======
yuhong
BTW, I have seen another post saying that the original Quora poster decided to
work at LinkedIn in the end. I wonder if this is true or not.

